# Manche Spiele ruckeln manche wiederum nicht!?!



## hellifax (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe Mich hier angemeldet weil ich teilweise in bestimmten Games ruckler 
habe und mal gerne wissen möchte woher die den kommen.


Habe den Pc im April über Alternate bestellt:

                                                                                                                                                                         Folgende Komponenten:    
PCG-PC Editors Choice 2.
Prozessor Intel Core i5-760
Grafikkarte Geforce GTX 460/1.024 MiByte
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
Festplatte Samsung F1 HD103UJ 
Speicher 4 GB DDR3-1333 (Kit)
Netzteil Be quiet Pure Power L7 530W
CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH-EditionSpiele wie zb.Just Cause 2 mit vollster Auflösung läuft flüssig,
Mass Effekt 2,Left 4 Dead,Dungeon and Dragons Daggerdale...läuft alles prima.

Aaaaber:Two World 2,Crysis,Silvervall,The Witcher 1+2 usw..wollen einfach nicht gescheit laufen.
Laut meinem System sollten die reibungslos funzen.Es ruckelt und die Frames sinken von 60 auf 30-40 ab uns an.

Treiber halte ich im auf dem neustem Stand.
Defragmentiert ist auch.
Nach Vieren etc wurde auch schon gesucht.

Ich takte auch nicht irgendo an der Hardware rum...
alles ist so wie ich mir den Pc gekauft habe.

Ich hoffe das Mir hier im Forum weitergeholfen werden kann.

Welche punkte sollte ich am besten erstmal durchgehen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Juli 2011)

Läuft doch flüssig 
ja gut manch einer ist auch bei 60fps nicht zufrieden und merkt die framedrops auf 30fps.
Du kannst nicht erwarten das crysis, was ziemlich buggy von crytek verlassen wurde ,auf einmal nur mit neuer grafikkarte auf max läuft. das Spiel selbst hatt massig fehler mit mods lassen sich diese teilweise bereinigen, manch bug ist aber generell immernoch drin, bsp tek kanonen bug.level design fehler.

Die anderen games laufen bestimmt mit mehr FPS
nimm mal fraps und lasse es laufen bei den rollenspielen.
Und ja es gibt ein paar rechnerkonfig die probleme haben mit dem grafikkartentreiber framedrops, lösung im treiber auf max leistung bevorzugen.
wenn der grafiktreiber des häufigeren abstürzt mit opengl furmark testen ob die kartentreiber abstürzt. ist dann RMA

in deinen fall extremst ungemütlich ,weil zurück an alternate und dann warten.die gewährleistung erlischt nicht sondern man muss selber schrauben , dann anmelden beim herrsteller und RMA ticket erstellen, der händler macht nix anderes.Kostete dich halt Postgebühren.

Den treiber 275,33 whql drauf, und im treiber bei adaptive auf max leistung. dann läuft die grafikkarte nach neustart immer mit 1,05v also frisst das mehr strom auf dauer.


----------



## hellifax (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo.
Und Danke für die Antwort...wirklich heftig ist das bei Sacrad 2 Gold.
Werde mal den genannten Treiber drauf machen...melde mich dann.
Habe immer Fraps an und merke sobald ich auf mehrer Gegner stoße sinken die Frames von 60 auf 30-40
und es beginnt an zu ruckeln..zuckeln.
Auf max. leisung hatte ich auch schon probiert..hatte nichts gebracht.

Habe mal den Resident Evil Benchmark Test gemacht...und hatte unter DirektX 9 glatte 60 fps unter Direktx10 57-60 Fps...scheint doch alles in ordnug zu sein.
Wie gesagt bei Sacrad 2 zb. da habe ich Framedrops ohne Ende..habe schon einiges runtergestellt...The Witcher 1 und 2 ruckelt und auch Framdrops ohne Ende...und kann es leider nicht sauber spielen.

FurMark v 1.9.0 sagt mir folgendes Ergebniss:
Vieleicht weiss einer mehr wie ich..kenne mich leider so damit nicht aus.

So hier mal der Test

Ich hoffe das Mir da einer weiterhelfen kann...vieleicht sind es irgendwelche Grafikeinstellungen..aber habe eigentlich schon hin und her probiert...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2011)

Eine GTX460 schafft keine minimalen fps von 60 in Crysis oder Witcher2. 
Meine CPU ist zwar langsamer als deine, aber in Crysis geht´s gerne unter 25 fps und Witcher2 soll auch gut die Hardware belasten.


----------



## hellifax (17. Juli 2011)

*FurMark 1.9.x (and higher) Score*

*OpenGL benchmark and graphics card stability test*

Details for score ID = 189213

» Back To FurMark Scores List 
» Get the latest version of FurMark 




Score: *1104 points* (18 FPS)
Submitted on July 17 2011, 2:39 pm
*Bench duration*: 60 seconds
*Resolution*: 1920 x 1080
*MSAA samples*: 0
*Window mode*: fullscreen
Primary renderer: *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460*
*Device ID*: 0x10de - 0xe22
*GPU clock*: 675 MHz
*Memory clock*: 1800 MHz
*Shader clock*: 1350 MHz
*Graphics drivers*: 8.17.12.7533 (5-20-2011) - nvoglv64
*GPU temperatures (start/end)*:45°C / 77°C
*Number of GPUs*: 1
*CPU*: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz
*CPU speed*: 2798 MHz
*Operating system*: Windows 7 64-bit build 7601 [Service Pack 1]



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Eine GTX460 schafft keine minimalen fps von 60 in Crysis oder Witcher2.
> Meine CPU ist langsamer als deine, aber in Crysis geht´s gerne unter 25 fps und Witcher2 soll auch gut die Hardware belasten.


 


Ja aber wenigstens ruckelfrei zum laufen bringen..wäre echt schön


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2011)

(Mein erstes Ergebnis lag am Furmark, 1.9 hat nichts mehr mit 1.8 zu tun  )
Mein Ergebnis Furmark1.9:
Score: 1.350
FPS: Durchschnittlich 22 fps @ 1920*1080
Primary renderer: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
GPU clock: 800 MHz
Memory clock: 2000 MHz
Shader clock: 1600 MHz

Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte(geht bei GTX460 sehr gut) bringt etwa ~18 %.
Für Crysis mit max. Detail + FullHD reicht die Leistung der GTX460 nicht, um dauerhaft fps von weit über 25 zu erzielen. Witcher2 meine ich auch, ähnliches gelesen zu haben.
PC-Spiele bzw. dem PC stark angepasste Spiele brauchen i.d.R. für max. Details deutlich mehr Leistung als Standard-Multiplattformspiele. GTX570/ 580 Besitzer wollen ja auch was geboten bekommen  .

Edit: 
Im PCGH-Magazin Witcher2 Test kommt die GTX470 + 4GHz i7 auch nur auf um die 28 fps @ FullHD.
Weiter heißt es: _"Witcher2 fordert Grafikkarte extrem" - "Ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen erst ab 560ti/ 6870"_


----------



## hellifax (17. Juli 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> (Erstes Ergebnis lag am Furmark, 1.9 hat nichts mehr mit 1.8 zu tun  )
> Mein Ergebnis Furmark1.9:
> Score: 1.350
> FPS: Durchschnittlich 22 fps @ 1920*1080
> ...


 

Wie kann man den mehr aus der Grafikkarte rausholen...ist für mich Neuland!

Selbst Prototype kann ich die Auflösung und Grafik runtersetzen wie ich will..habe konstante 60 fps aber ruckeln tuts trotzdem

The Witcher 1 Steam Version kann ich auch runterdrehen am ruckeln etc.ändert sich nichts....selbst Gothic 3 Enhanced edition. 
Und....jetzt habe ich denke mal durch den neuen Treiber teilweise nurnoch Standbilder in Actionreichen Gebieten...miste...

So habe mal den 275.50 Beta Treiber drauf...Crysis läuft wieder so einigermassen aber der Rest will einfach nicht laufen..egal was ich daran einstelle...ziehe jetzt exta nochmal The Witcher 1 runter über Steam...ich weiss jetzt schon das läuft nicht gescheit
Kann es sein die die Grafikkarte defekt ist was ich ja nicht glaube da ja die Benchmark Tests keine schlechten Ergebnisse angezeigt haben....


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2011)

Schwierig zu sagen, woran das genau liegt. Evtl. individuelle Kompatibilitätsprobleme, mal nach den Spielen+Problem googlen. Mit Fallout 3 hatte ich auch schon so einen Fall(Ruckeln trotz 60fps), der gelöst werden konnte.

Ansonsten sind Benchmarks nach genauen Vorgaben hier gut vergleichbar:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29
und bzgl. Grafikkarte übertakten folgende Guides:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/21

Furmark Benchmark war ok


----------



## hellifax (17. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich nach Sacrad 2..The Witcher oder Prototype google,gibt es da schon viele viele Leute die auch damit probleme haben...aber ne Lösung konnte ich nach langem suchen nicht finden....
Ich will halt am besten ausschließen können das ich ein Hardwareproblem habe.Ansonsten laufen ja Just Cause 2 ,Mass Effekt2 und so recht gut.

Hier mal wie mein Taskmanager im normalen zustand aussieht.

Hier noch alle Prozesse

Habe vorhin mal 3D Mark 11 runtergeladen..und gestartet und irgendwann kam dann mal nen Schwarzer Bildschirm und ins Windows konnt ich auch nimmer...
hm mal den 3D Mark 06 draufhauen.



hellifax schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal 3D Mark 11 runtergeladen..und gestartet und irgendwann kam dann mal nen Schwarzer Bildschirm und ins Windows konnt ich auch nimmer...
> hm mal den 3D Mark 06 draufhauen.


 

So nun den 3DMark 06 gestartet bei 2 durchgängen hatte ich wiedermal nen Schwarzen Bildschirm k.a wieso:

Wie sind die Werte soweit???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2011)

3DMark06 Wert ist ok. (Habe da glaube 16.000 Pkte)
3DMark11 hängt sich bei mir ebenfalls auf und kann auch 3DMark06 stören.


----------



## hellifax (17. Juli 2011)

Hier mal die Ergebnisse von meiner Festplatte:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ist das noch im grünen Bereich?

Hier noch alle Prozesse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

Win 7 64bit ?

ladedir easybcd runter und gehe auf advance und stelle dort bei advance settings, advance pae suppott auf always off, neustart und nochmal probieren.
PAE =physical address extinction datenausführungsverhinderung. 3 einstellungen sind in windos dabei.
nur windows kernel dateien, was aber auch den explorer einschließt sowie getagte daten die auf schreibgeschützt sind.
alle programme ,ein fehler in windows, was häufig der fall ist und alle daten auf der systempartition sind systemdaten. folge freeezes und performance probleme. lösung PAE aus.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

@ TE

Bitte keine Doppelposts machen! Für sowas gibt es den "Bearbeiten"-Button. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## hellifax (18. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Win 7 64bit ?
> 
> ladedir easybcd runter und gehe auf advance und stelle dort bei advance settings, advance pae suppott auf always off, neustart und nochmal probieren.
> PAE =physical address extinction datenausführungsverhinderung. 3 einstellungen sind in windos dabei.
> ...





Hallo.
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Im Programm selber wenn ich unter Advanced Settings gehe,
PAE Support habe ich nur die Auswahl zwischen Force Ensable und Force Disable.
Unter Execute habe ich die möglichkeit auf Allways On umzuschalten.
Aber was genau macht das Progamm nun..habe das so wirklich nicht verstanden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellifax (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Habe PAE auf Disable gestelllt...3 Spiele aussprobiert und muss leider sagen das sich nichts verbessert hat....

Der Pc scheint doch einwandfrei zusein warum ruckelt dann Prototype obwohl ich konstante 60 fps habe..
Witcher 1 macht nur probleme Framedrops.....bei mehreren Gegnern...
irgendwie läufts mehr schlecht als gut....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Juli 2011)

habe mich vertan
die funktion Pae muss an sein, die execute funktion muss aus.Im primzip dasselbe.aber die datenausführungsverhinderung ist execute.

ansonsten fällt mir nur die HDD ein das diese bremst, dann chkdsk /r und sfc /scannow. repariert die systemdateien.Zuvor die Partition auf einen neue HDD kopieren.Tool gibt es auf der ultimatebootcd oder mit freeware tools keine gewährleistung ob daten geschädigt werden.
Ich verwende paragon partitionsmanager spende personal edition aus chip.Die zeitung.alle paar monate mal dabei.


----------



## hellifax (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 chkdsk /r werde ich mir für Morgen vornehemen....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Juli 2011)

Hast du auch mal Vsynch ausgeschaltet? Das hilft dann auch. Wenn deine Kiste dann nicht 60 fps konstant schafft, stuft der dich auf 30 fps runter usw. Darum schalte das mal aus.


----------



## hellifax (19. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal Vsynch ausgeschaltet? Das hilft dann auch. Wenn deine Kiste dann nicht 60 fps konstant schafft, stuft der dich auf 30 fps runter usw. Darum schalte das mal aus.


 

Guten Tag,

Bei deaktivierten V-Sync habe ich  freeezes und ruckler sind auch noch vorhanden.

Hier mal Bilderchen zur meiner Nvidia Einstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Juli 2011)

Hm gut aber laut deiner Einstellungen, hast du ja Vsynch aktiviert. Aber hast wahrscheinlich schon, so wie ich deine Antwort verstanden hab, auch das ohne Erfolg umgestellt gehabt, richtig? 

Ansonsten, aber das hast du ja auch wohl schon gemacht, mal den Speicher und die Festplatte überprüfen. 
Ein anderer Rat wäre  noch, auch wenn es bescheuert klingt, falls du 2 PCI-E Anschlüsse hast, den Anderen mal auszuprobieren. Vielleicht ist dieser ja defekt.  
Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen dass die Stromanschlüsse bzw ein Stromkabel defekt ist. Wenn die Karte nämlich nicht genug Strom zur Verfügung bekommt, fährt diese auch nicht ihre maximale Leistung aus.


----------



## hellifax (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Habe Heute Nachmittag chkdsk ausgeführt..und vorhin von der Maloche wieder nach Hause gekommen,
nun bin ich aber bereits wieder  in Windows...kann man sich den chkdsk bericht irgendwo anschauen?

Speicher habe ich noch nicht getestet.


Gibbet ein Programm wo man sofort erkennen kann,ob die Grafikkarte genug Strom bekommt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juli 2011)

Dann teste erstmal den Speicher, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt. 

Naja, um zu testen ob die Karte auch wirklich genug Strom bekommt, gibt es eigentlich nur den weg über Benchmark tools wie z.B. 3d Mark oder den Heaven Benchmark. Die erreichte Punktzahl mit anderen Vergleichen, die die selbe Grafikkarte nutzen. Oder du benutzt das PCGH VGA tool und lässt es im Fenstermodus laufen. Dieser Test sollte deine Karte zu 99% auslasten. Kontrolliere die Auslastung im tool selbst (kann man einstellen) oder mit den MSI Afterburner oder eben mit GPU-Z. 
Wenns dort voll ausgelastet ist und ca. 10 min durchläuft ohne abzustürzen, dürfte wohl auch kein Stromproblem die Ursache sein. Aber auch dabei die Taktraten und die Temperatur im Auge haben. Vielleicht taktet sich ja auch deine Karte runter bei zu hoher Last und ist deshalb so langsam. 

Ansonsten kannst du das nur mit nem Voltometer bzw. Energie Messgerät nachmessen. Bevor du dir jetzt sowas extra anschaffst, würde ich dir einfach mal dazu raten, dass du von jemanden ne annähernd gleich starke Karte ausleihst, die in etwa den selben Strombedarf benötigt und die dann mal antestest. 

Falls du noch einen andren 6 pol Stecker bzw. noch nen anderen 6 pol Anschluss am Netzteil frei hast, benutze den mal.


----------



## steinschock (20. Juli 2011)

Mach halt etwas CPU OC 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html

Für Crysis + Witcher reicht die Graka nicht das muss man etwas runterschrauben.
Bei Witcher II Patch 1.1 + 1.2 drauf ?
Übersampling deaktiv ect?

Ansosten ganz normal mit Mittelklasse Graka der vergangenen Generation.

So läuft Witch bei mir recht Gut seit 1.1


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juli 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Mach halt etwas CPU OC
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html
> 
> Für Crysis + Witcher reicht die Graka nicht das muss man etwas runterschrauben.
> ...


 
Er hat aber diese Probleme auch mit ganz normalen Games, die eigentlich locker auf max laufen sollten.


----------



## hellifax (20. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dann teste erstmal den Speicher, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt.
> 
> Naja, um zu testen ob die Karte auch wirklich genug Strom bekommt, gibt es eigentlich nur den weg über Benchmark tools wie z.B. 3d Mark oder den Heaven Benchmark. Die erreichte Punktzahl mit anderen Vergleichen, die die selbe Grafikkarte nutzen. Oder du benutzt das PCGH VGA tool und lässt es im Fenstermodus laufen. Dieser Test sollte deine Karte zu 99% auslasten. Kontrolliere die Auslastung im tool selbst (kann man einstellen) oder mit den MSI Afterburner oder eben mit GPU-Z.
> Wenns dort voll ausgelastet ist und ca. 10 min durchläuft ohne abzustürzen, dürfte wohl auch kein Stromproblem die Ursache sein. Aber auch dabei die Taktraten und die Temperatur im Auge haben. Vielleicht taktet sich ja auch deine Karte runter bei zu hoher Last und ist deshalb so langsam.
> ...






Hallo.

Habe CPU-Z drauf unter Graphics kann ich das Perf Level auswählen das steht auf Current??!!
Mann hat noch die möglichkeit auf 3D umzustellen...usw!
Hier mal ein Bild dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellifax (20. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dann teste erstmal den Speicher, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt.
> 
> Naja, um zu testen ob die Karte auch wirklich genug Strom bekommt, gibt es eigentlich nur den weg über Benchmark tools wie z.B. 3d Mark oder den Heaven Benchmark. Die erreichte Punktzahl mit anderen Vergleichen, die die selbe Grafikkarte nutzen. Oder du benutzt das PCGH VGA tool und lässt es im Fenstermodus laufen. Dieser Test sollte deine Karte zu 99% auslasten. Kontrolliere die Auslastung im tool selbst (kann man einstellen) oder mit den MSI Afterburner oder eben mit GPU-Z.
> Wenns dort voll ausgelastet ist und ca. 10 min durchläuft ohne abzustürzen, dürfte wohl auch kein Stromproblem die Ursache sein. Aber auch dabei die Taktraten und die Temperatur im Auge haben. Vielleicht taktet sich ja auch deine Karte runter bei zu hoher Last und ist deshalb so langsam.
> ...


 



*FurMark 1.9.x (and higher) Score*

*OpenGL benchmark and graphics card stability test*

Details for score ID = 189213

» Back To FurMark Scores List 
» Get the latest version of FurMark 




Score: *1104 points* (18 FPS)
Submitted on July 17 2011, 2:39 pm
*Bench duration*: 60 seconds
*Resolution*: 1920 x 1080
*MSAA samples*: 0
*Window mode*: fullscreen
Primary renderer: *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460*
*Device ID*: 0x10de - 0xe22
*GPU clock*: 675 MHz
*Memory clock*: 1800 MHz
*Shader clock*: 1350 MHz
*Graphics drivers*: 8.17.12.7533 (5-20-2011) - nvoglv64
*GPU temperatures (start/end)*:45°C / 77°C
*Number of GPUs*: 1
*CPU*: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz
*CPU speed*: 2798 MHz
*Operating system*: Windows 7 64-bit build 7601 [Service Pack 1]


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juli 2011)

hellifax schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe CPU-Z drauf unter Graphics kann ich das Perf Level auswählen das steht auf Current??!!
> Mann hat noch die möglichkeit auf 3D umzustellen...usw!
> ...


 
Bei mir steht das auch auf Current. Hat also nix zu bedeuten. 

Hm da stimmt etwas nicht bei dir. Da erreicht jemand mit ner GTX 460, ein doppelt so hohes Ergebnis. 

FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net


----------



## fiscjoel (20. Juli 2011)

Jetzt nur mal so ne Frage: Welche I-Net verbindung nutzt ihr? Doch nicht etwa W-Lan?!
Könnte ja auch sein dass es einfach nur verdammt große Laags sind.  
Na ja ansonsten kannst ja den Hersteller kontaktieren und mal dan support anschreiben. Vielleicht haben die ein Update bereit.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juli 2011)

fiscjoel schrieb:


> Jetzt nur mal so ne Frage: Welche I-Net verbindung nutzt ihr? Doch nicht etwa W-Lan?!
> Könnte ja auch sein dass es einfach nur verdammt große Laags sind.
> Na ja ansonsten kannst ja den Hersteller kontaktieren und mal dan support anschreiben. Vielleicht haben die ein Update bereit.


 
Wie kommst du auf einmal auf W-lan??? 
Ansonsten wie du schon meintest...etwas stimmt da nicht. Also Hersteller kontaktieren und Ersatz fordern.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Juli 2011)

Stelle mal im nvidia systempanel.desktop. 
Bei 3d einstellungen die funktion  energieverwaltungsmodus auf leistung bevorzugen.Ggfls hilft auch den multi display/multi gpu beschleunigung auf einzeldisplay leistung.Im grunde ein mgpu einstellung.die kaum eine wirkung auf singlegpu karten hatt.Kann aber dazu führen das die treiberprobleme um die geht es eigendlich verrschwinden. hatt aber meist mit den karten selber zutun.daher 
zuerst furmark test
und 3dmark 11 test, kommen bildfehler ist es RMA


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Stelle mal im nvidia systempanel.desktop.
> Bei 3d einstellungen die funktion  energieverwaltungsmodus auf leistung bevorzugen.Ggfls hilft auch den multi display/multi gpu beschleunigung auf einzeldisplay leistung.Im grunde ein mgpu einstellung.die kaum eine wirkung auf singlegpu karten hatt.Kann aber dazu führen das die treiberprobleme um die geht es eigendlich verrschwinden. hatt aber meist mit den karten selber zutun.daher
> zuerst furmark test
> und 3dmark 11 test, kommen bildfehler ist es RMA


 
Das hat er ja auch schon alles versucht gehabt. Ohne Wirkung.


----------



## hellifax (20. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Stelle mal im nvidia systempanel.desktop.
> Bei 3d einstellungen die funktion  energieverwaltungsmodus auf leistung bevorzugen.Ggfls hilft auch den multi display/multi gpu beschleunigung auf einzeldisplay leistung.Im grunde ein mgpu einstellung.die kaum eine wirkung auf singlegpu karten hatt.Kann aber dazu führen das die treiberprobleme um die geht es eigendlich verrschwinden. hatt aber meist mit den karten selber zutun.daher
> zuerst furmark test
> und 3dmark 11 test, kommen bildfehler ist es RMA


 

Nabend wenn ich bei Furemark "Burn-in test" mache,
geht die Grafikkarte nach 2 min langsam auf 81 Grad hoch das war mir dann doch zu laut und habe lieber mal abgebrochen,
oder brauche ich Mir da keinen Sorgen machen?
Wenn ich jetzt zu 100% wüßte ob die blöde Karte defekt ist....oder es an etwas anderem liegt aber was...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dungeon Siege 3 läut ausser ein paar kleiner Ruckler auf Hoch flüssig!



@*majinvegeta20

selbst **N8Mensch2 der die selbe Karte hat...kommt nur "4Fps" höher als ich, und sagt das  *3DMark06 Wert ok ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juli 2011)

@*majinvegeta20

selbst **N8Mensch2 der die selbe Karte hat...kommt nur "4Fps" höher als ich, und sagt das  *3DMark06 Wert ok ist.[/QUOTE]

Den Wert meinte ich auch nicht. Ich meinte das Ergebnis vom Furmark. Dort hast du eine Viel zu geringe Punktzahl bzw fps. 
Die werte vom 3d Mark waren ja auch in Ordnung so.


----------



## hellifax (21. Juli 2011)

Hm ja aber wie kriege ich jetzt am besten raus..ob nun auch wirklich die Karte einen defekt hat?

Kann die geringe fps auch noch von etwas anderem kommen..ausser der Grafikkarte...irgendwelche stecker...lüfter oder sowas?
Pc ist von innen sauber kein Schmutz etc.
Also könnte man meinen wenn man nach dem Ergebniss von Furmark ausgeht...das die Karte einen defekt hat

Und wenn eine neue Karte welche am besten?
Wieder eine 460 gtx?
oder mal was von Ati? Sapphier Radeon HD6850?
Wollte dann keine mehrer hundert euro für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal das die Karte wirklich einen Defekt hat, aber solltest vorher mal von jemanden ne Karte ausleihen und testen bzw. deine Karte mal bei jemanden Anderen testen, ob die einwandfrei läuft. 
Nicht das es doch an etwas anderem liegt. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir die GTX 560 Ti empfehlen (ca. 180 Euro) und wenn sie dir zu teuer ist dann eben die GTX 560 ohne Ti (ca. 150 Euro). 
Die HD 6850 eher nicht. Dann schon eher die HD 6870 (ab 140 Euro), falls dir die anderen beiden Karten zu teuer sein sollten.


----------



## hellifax (21. Juli 2011)

Netzteil habe ich ja das von Be quit Pure Power L7 530 Watt.
Würde das ausreichen für die GTX 560 Ti?
Und wenn ja vom welchem Hersteller sollte ich die kaufen?
Msi?Gainward?Zotac?Asus?Evga?

Habe ein normales Gehäuse(Standard halt)passt da so ne Karte rein?

Habe noch ne alte Ati 5750 Hd hier werde die morgen in den Rechner reintun,
Furemark laufen lassen und dann werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juli 2011)

Schwierig. Dein Netzteil ist eher ein Office Netzteil. Hat auch nur eine Nennleistung von insgesamt 36 Ampere auf beiden 12 volt Schienen. Für die GTX 560 Ti Karten werden ca. 30 Ampere empfohlen. Sollte also reichen. 
(Vielleicht lag es aber auch die ganze Zeit, am Netzteil selbst, weil es womöglich zu Schwach ist. Also am Besten mal deine Karte bei jemanden Anderen vorher ausprobieren.)

Also Karten von EVGA, MSI, ASUS sind sehr gut. Hier mal links zu den Karten.
1. EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

2. MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V238-059R) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

3. ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ich selbst würde zu der von EVGA oder der von Asus tendieren. Die Karten sind in etwa 23-25 cm groß. Sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## hellifax (22. Juli 2011)

Habe am zweit Rechner ein Netzteil von Atx irgendwas um die 650 Watt+ darein werde ich dann die Gtx reinbauen..Treiber druff...
und testen.Da kann ich aber nur eine auflösung von 1400*?? nehmen da ich an dem Rechner nur einen kleinen Tft habe...wiviel fps sollten normal bei rum kommen mit der Gtx..
Hier am rechner mit einer 1900er Auflösung komme ich ja nur auf 20 fps um dem dreh rum.


Da hat sich auch einer die EVGA gtx 580 Ti gekauft...und auch nur ein 450 Watt Netzteil.??!!

http://www.amazon.de/product-review...rtBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RX0PHIWLZG9FH

Ach einfacher wäre die Atx bei mir rein..brauche ich nicht erst grafikkarte rein treiber etc...hehe


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Juli 2011)

So wenn furmark im test fehler im bild bekommt oder wenn es sogar abstürzt ist die karte defekt, und furmark hatt ein button wo steht wieviele fehler gemacht werden.
wenn der treiber des häufigeren abstürzt dann liegt sehr wahrscheinlich ein RMA fall vor.

Es kann auch einer der fällesein wo der treiber seltsam reagiert, bei mitr in furmark wenn ich nicht auf "auf leistung optimieren stelle, stromsparmodus normal adaptive.
passiert generell nur bei opengl spielen.isn treiberfehler, lösung einer der älteren nehmen oder im Nvidia forum  lesen welcher das problem nicht hatt. der aktuelle 275,33 funktioniert optimal.zumindest bei meiner gtx460soc(evga richtig guter support)
das netzteil ist OK gtx460 benötigt min ein 450Watt netzteil also wird das nicht das problem sein.zumal damit die komplettsystem min verbrauch ist.kommt hin.


----------



## Aufpassen (22. Juli 2011)

Das das Netzteil zu Schwach ist völliger Quatsch.

Obwohl das NT nur PurePower 530W ist reicht es selbst für eine 480/580 oder sonstige High-End Single GPU Karten.

Und eine 460 verbraucht da deutlich weniger.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Juli 2011)

vebrauch gtx460 etwa max auslastung 160watt idle, unglaubliche 25watt. deswegen ist die karte ja ein p/L tipp leider etwas anfällig bei manch custom kühlkonzepten einiger herrsteller. 
wenn man sichergehn will nimmt man die gtx560 die aber deutlich teurer ist.Un die leistung einer gtx460 mit 800mhz hatt.aber 10€ teurer sind.Verbrauchen tun die dasselbe.


----------



## hellifax (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mal den 2.Rechner meiner Freundin mit Furmark getestet...mit der Ati 5750.
1280*720
Punkte:1460

Werde das mal am meinem Rechner mit der selben Auflösung checken...dann wird sich zeigen ob die Gtx defekt ist denke ich mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo kann ich über Furemark fehler anzeigen lassen?


----------



## hellifax (22. Juli 2011)

Da steht zwar 1900 bei Furmark wurde aber mit 1280*720 aufgenommen der Benchmark!

Das ist das Ergebniss meiner Gtx mit der selben Auflösung wie oben bei der ATi 5750.
Sind die Fps zu wenig für die Auflösung bei einer Gtx 460?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuuupss ich glaub der Wert ist zu niedrig^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das das Netzteil zu Schwach ist völliger Quatsch.
> 
> Obwohl das NT nur PurePower 530W ist reicht es selbst für eine 480/580 oder sonstige High-End Single GPU Karten.
> 
> Und eine 460 verbraucht da deutlich weniger.


 
Ich hab nicht gesagt das das Netzteil zu schwach dafür wäre. Sondern eher nur die Vermutung. Und ne GTX 480/580 würde das Netzteil gar nicht mal stemmen. ( mind. 42 ampere auf der 12 V leitung!!!) Er hat aber nur insgesamt 36 Ampere zur Verfügung!!!) Also lass uns bitte bei den Tatsachen bleiben. 

Gut für die GTX 560 Ti wird es wohl reichen. Ein Netzteil verliert aber auch mit der Dauer an potentielle Leistung und dann kommt es darauf an, was man noch alles angeschlossen hat. Oder denkst du die 12 V Leitungen schleppen nur die Grafikkarte und das war´s? 
Da für diese Karte schon meist eher ein 30 Ampere Netzteil empfohlen wird (für die Karten die ich ihm da rausgesucht hatte) Bei nur 36 Ampere kann´s da schon eng werden. 

Ich glaube zwar auch das seine Karte defekt ist, aber bevor er jetzt extra los zieht und sich die nächste Karte kauft, sollte er vorsichtshalber die Karte bei jemanden Anderen vorher nochmal testen.


----------



## hellifax (22. Juli 2011)

@*majinvegeta20

was sagst du den zu den oben geposten Ergebnissen..Ati Gtx vergleich?

Was soll ich den an der Karte testen bei Kollegen?
Die haben teilweise noch ne Rappelkiste die schon 3-4 Jahre alt sind.
Dann kann ich ja auch am zeitrechner hier zuhause testen...aber soll ich da testen?

Also muss dann nun falls ich mir die Gtx 560 ti kaufe sollte..ein neues Netzteil her oder nicht?Wenn ja welches...sollte Amazon anbieten..bin damit seit jahren voll zufrieden.
Die Meinungen scheinen da ziemlich gespalten sein,was das netzteil betrifft.

*


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juli 2011)

Dein Netzteil sollte für die GTX 560 Ti ausreichen. Es könnte halt nur sein, dass deine Grafikkarte einwandfrei läuft und das Problem in Wirklichkeit etwas ganz anderes ist. Wie eben z.B. ein Defekt am Netzteil. 
Muss ja nicht so sein, aber wäre eben schon besser, wenn du deine Karte irgendwo anders ausprobieren könntest. Zur Not in einem PC-Shop. Da machen die sowas meist auch. 

Wenn nicht, gibst du sie zurück und holst dir dann ne Neue. Wenn dann wieder was nicht stimmt, weißt du zumindest das nicht die Grafikkarte das Problem darstellt. Kannst ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen die Grafikkarte ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückgeben. 

Zum Ergebnis selbst, kann ich nicht viel sagen. Weiß nicht in wie etwa sich diese Karte mit dem Test in der der Auflösung verhält. 

Zum widerholten Male nochmal. Dein Netzteil sollte für die GTX 560 Ti ausreichen.


----------



## hellifax (23. Juli 2011)

Hm..

Also werde die Gtx in dem Amd rechner von der Freundin einbauen Treiber drauf..und dann mal Furemark starten,
wenn die Karte wieder wenig fps anzeigt liegt es an der Karte.

Sollte sich die Tage dann wirklich herausstellen das die Gtx defekt ist werde ich Mir die Gtx 560 Ti kaufen,
und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin eine neue Festplatte..welche ist da besonders zu empfehlen..für schnelle Spiele?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juli 2011)

xDD Da wirst du wohl kaum einen erheblichen Performancezuwachs feststellen können. Wenn dann schon eher ne SSD und dann auch nur um die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen. 

Kauf dir ne normale 2 TB Festplatte von Samsung (ab 60 Euro) und gut ist. Der enorme Aufpreis nur wegen Spiele lohnt sich hier nicht. Dann eben wie erwähnt schon eher in Richtung SSD.


----------



## hellifax (24. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> xDD Da wirst du wohl kaum einen erheblichen Performancezuwachs feststellen können. Wenn dann schon eher ne SSD und dann auch nur um die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen.
> 
> Kauf dir ne normale 2 TB Festplatte von Samsung (ab 60 Euro) und gut ist. Der enorme Aufpreis nur wegen Spiele lohnt sich hier nicht. Dann eben wie erwähnt schon eher in Richtung SSD.




Teilweise haben die 2TB Festplatten nur 5400 rpm
*
*


----------



## hellifax (24. Juli 2011)

Nabend zusammen.
so habe mal die ATI hd 5750 von meinem älterem pc in meinem alternate pc verbaut,
Und siehe da Prototype läuft wesentlich besser als mit der "gtx 460".

Lasse über Nacht vorsichtshalber auch noch memtest laufen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn du eine mit 7200 rpm holen willst, dann holl sie dir. Ist halt dann etwas lauter und braucht etwas mehr Strom und wird ein bissel wärmer. 
Aber wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, kannst du natürlich auch die schnellere kaufen. 
Kostet auch nur ein paar Euro mehr. 

Edit: 
Denke mal das mit memtest kannst du dir sparen, dann wird die Karte wohl wirklich defekt sein. 
Allerdings braucht die auch wieder ein bissel mehr Strom, als deine H 5750. Aber mach dich da nicht mehr verrückt. Hol dir ne neue Karte und gut ist dann.


----------



## hellifax (25. Juli 2011)

jop

Nabend zusammen.
So habe mir die Karte von Asus bestellt.

ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juli 2011)

Das geht. Mit der Karte wirst du ne menge Spaß haben.


----------



## hellifax (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Karte ist angekommen.
Auf dem Karton steht unter systembedingungen 550 Watt 21/38A.
Ich habe aber nur 530 Watt.21v35A.
Was nu?

Falls das nun wirklich zuwenig ist für mich,
Welches Netzteil sollte ich mir holen...?
am besten nicht zu teuer und ein Verkauf über Amazon wäre toll.
Kenne mich mit den netzteilen nicht gut aus.
Danke

Neues kaufen über amazon oder kann das drin bleiben?
Wie gesagt kenne mich nicht mit netzteile aus,
Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.
Will so schnell wie möglich wieder zocken...aber wenn dann auch richtig.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Juli 2011)

Würde einfach sagen, dass du es erst einmal austestet und wenn nicht dann holst du dir ein neues.

Zu empfehlen wären hier:

Enermax Modu 82+ II 525W            ab ca. 100 Euro
Enermax Modu 87+ 500 Watt          ab ca. 120 Euro
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 580W     ab ca. 90  Euro

Klar könnte es noch günstiger gehen, aber dann bist du wenigstens für die Zukunft gewappnet.
Diese Netzteile packen auch sogar ne High-End Karte wie die GTX 580. 

Ich selbst würde ganz klar zum Enermax Modu 87+ 500 Watt tendieren. Aber mit den Anderen machst du auch nix falsches. 

Zu einem gebrauchten Netzteil, würde ich auf jeden Fall abraten.


----------



## hellifax (27. Juli 2011)

Guten morgen.
Woran würde ich den sofort erkennen das mein jetziges Netzteil das nicht schafft mit der Grafikkarte?
Und danke nochmal für die vielen antworten!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, Abstürze in Spielen bzw. Benchmarks oder Zurücksetzung des Grafikkartentreibers während eines Spiels.
Natürlich auch, wenn die Karte nicht die vollen Taktraten erreicht bzw. sich von selbst runtertaktet und nicht die Leistung erbringt, die sie eigentlich erzielen sollte. 

Teste die Karte dann einfach mal mit nem sehr lastigen Benchmark wie Heaven auf Extreme mit vollem AA aus. Wenn dir dann auch Games wie Crysis, Metro 2033 oder Stalker auf max. mit AA und AF nicht abschmieren, solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## hellifax (28. Juli 2011)

Nabend zusammen.

So.

*Be quiet BQT E8-CM-580W Straight Power CM PC-Netzteil 580 Watt*

ist bestellt und kommt Morgen.

Bei meinem alten Be quiet war der Netzwerklüfter mit der seite nach unten..kommt dann bei dem neuen auch so 
denke ich oder?

Noch was...was haben die Rot Grün Gelben Anschlüsse am Straight Power Netzteil zu bedeuten..habe an meinem alten nicht solche Anschlüsse.

Danke


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Das Netzteil geht, obwohl ich ja eher das von Enermax genommen hätte. 
Hast du dir jetzt einfach ein neus Netzteil gekauft, ohne das nochmal mit dem alten auszuprobieren? 

Die Anschlüsse sind für die 12V Leitungen und für die PCI-Express Anschlüsse.


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das das Netzteil zu schwach dafür wäre. Sondern eher nur die Vermutung. Und ne GTX 480/580 würde das Netzteil gar nicht mal stemmen. ( mind. 42 ampere auf der 12 V leitung!!!) Er hat aber nur insgesamt 36 Ampere zur Verfügung!!!) Also lass uns bitte bei den Tatsachen bleiben.


 
Min. 42 Ampere laut *Herstellerangaben*! 
Die 480 verlangt laut Herstellerangaben auch ein 600W NT.

Mit 36 Ampere auf der 12V wird es definitiv aber auch laufen.
Und ein 450W Marken-NT stemmt diese Karte ebenfalls.

Dafür würde ich sogar meine Grafikkarte ins Feuer legen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellifax (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil geht, obwohl ich ja eher das von Enermax genommen hätte.
> Hast du dir jetzt einfach ein neus Netzteil gekauft, ohne das nochmal mit dem alten auszuprobieren?
> 
> Die Anschlüsse sind für die 12V Leitungen und für die PCI-Express Anschlüsse.




Brauche ich die Anschlüsse den überhaubt..wie gesagt kenne ich mit Netzteile überhaubt nicht aus.
Bei meinem alten habe ich diese Anschlüsse ja auch nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Min. 42 Ampere laut *Herstellerangaben*!
> Die 480 verlangt laut Herstellerangaben auch ein 600W NT.
> 
> Mit 36 Ampere auf der 12V wird es definitiv aber auch laufen.
> ...


 
Begreifst es nicht oder?  
Ich meinte das sein Netzteil auch reichen sollte für die GTX 460, aber vielleicht ist dieses auch defekt oder einfach zu alt. Netzteile verlieren mit der Zeit an Nennleistung oder werden defekt.
Ist mir schon klar, das das auch mit nem 450 Watt Netzteil ordentlich läuft, aber dann auch bitte schön mit genügend Ampere Leistung. Befeuer selbst meine GTX 580 noch mit nem 500 Watt Marken Netzteil von 2007, aber das liefert mir auch genügend Spannung und darauf kommt es an. 
Sein Netzteil ist zwar ein Marken Netzteil, aber die Serie davon ist eher für Office Systeme gedacht und keines falls für einen Gaming pc und hat dazu einfach zu wenig Leistung auf der 12 v Leitung.

Wenn die Hersteller schon das so angeben und die von PCGH wohl gemerkt genauso, dann sollte man das auch zur Kenntnis 
nehmen.
Dein Anhang sagt also auch null aus, weil es hier nicht um den Verbrauch geht! 

Hab ihn gesagt das er es erstmal so ausprobieren soll und sich auch erst dann ein neues Netzteil kaufen sollte, wenn´s nun wirklich nicht mehr geht. Man sollte schließlich auch Reserven haben, fürs übertakten oder für ein späteren Hardware Wechsel, wenn man einen Gamer PC besitzt. 

Seine neue Karte braucht ja schon unter last wieder 38 Ampere und da seines maximal nur 35 Ampere bietet bzw. mittlerweile bestimmt schon weniger leistet, ist der Kauf schon empfehlenswert.
Aber natürlich auch erst dann, wenn er es erstmal so ausgetestet hat. Nix anderes habe ich ihm geraten. 




hellifax schrieb:


> Brauche ich die Anschlüsse den überhaubt..wie gesagt kenne ich mit Netzteile überhaubt nicht aus.
> Bei meinem alten habe ich diese Anschlüsse ja auch nicht.



Doch die hast du mein Freund. Nur diese Mal hast du alles Modular und farblich markiert. 
Also lass dich davon nicht beirren.


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Begreifst es nicht oder?
> Ich meinte das sein Netzteil auch reichen sollte für die GTX 460, aber vielleicht ist dieses auch defekt oder einfach zu alt. Netzteile verlieren mit der Zeit an Nennleistung oder werden defekt.
> Ist mir schon klar, das das auch mit nem 450 Watt Netzteil ordentlich läuft, aber dann auch bitte schön mit genügend Ampere Leistung. Befeuer selbst meine GTX 580 noch mit nem 500 Watt Marken Netzteil von 2007, aber das liefert mir auch genügend Spannung und darauf kommt es an.
> Sein Netzteil ist zwar ein Marken Netzteil, aber die Serie davon ist eher für Office Systeme gedacht und keines falls für einen Gaming pc und hat dazu einfach zu wenig Leistung auf der 12 v Leitung.
> ...



Und du begreifst mich auch nicht. 

Nvidia verlangt laut *Herstellerangaben* 42 Ampere.
Die Karte läuft genauso gut mit 36 Ampere.

Wie gesagt ich würde dafür sogar meine Graka ins Feuer legen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Und du begreifst mich auch nicht.
> 
> Nvidia verlangt laut *Herstellerangaben* 42 Ampere.
> Die Karte läuft genauso gut mit 36 Ampere.
> ...


 

xDD Du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen...sein Netzteil wird wohl nicht mehr die Nennleistung von den genanten 36 Ampere erreichen. Ein Netzteil verschleißt mit der Zeit und verliert an Leistung! Da werden wohl noch 30 Ampere Leistung übrig sein
und davon ziehen noch andere Hardwarekomponenten Leistung. 
Da wird das Ganze schon sehr eng, bei einem sehr grafik lastigen Game auf Max.


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> xDD Du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen...sein Netzteil wird wohl nicht mehr die Nennleistung von den genanten 36 Ampere erreichen. Ein Netzteil verschleißt mit der Zeit und verliert an Leistung! Da werden wohl noch 30 Ampere Leistung übrig sein
> und davon ziehen noch andere Hardwarekomponenten Leistung.
> Da wird das Ganze schon sehr eng, bei einem sehr grafik lastigen Game auf Max.


 
Er hat sein Netzteil seit *April!*.

Ich denke nicht das der Verschleiß so groß ist, dass es in 3 Monaten 6 Ampere Leistung verliert auf der 12V.
Dann bräuchte ich ja jedes Jahr ein neues NT. 

Wäre das NT 5 Jahre Alt könnte ich dich verstehen, aber bei 3 Monaten?!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Er hat sein Netzteil seit *April!*.
> 
> Ich denke nicht das der Verschleiß so groß ist, dass es in 3 Monaten 6 Ampere Leistung verliert auf der 12V.
> Dann bräuchte ich ja jedes Jahr ein neues NT.
> ...




Kann nicht hellsehen, seit wann er sein Netzteil schon hat. Aber zu behaupten, das sein Netzteil für ne GTX 480 bzw GTX 580 ausreichen würde in Games wie Crysis, Metro 2033 usw. auf max., ist Schwachsinn. 

Für die GTX 460 bzw GTX 560 Ti gebe ich dir auch absolut recht. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch zu ihm, das er es erst einmal mit dem alten Netzteil ausprobieren sollte, bevor er sich ein Neues zulegt.


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht hellsehen, seit wann er sein Netzteil schon hat. Aber zu behaupten, das sein Netzteil für ne GTX 480 bzw GTX 580 ausreichen würde in Games wie Crysis, Metro 2033 usw. auf max., ist Schwachsinn.
> 
> Für die GTX 460 bzw GTX 560 Ti gebe ich dir auch absolut recht. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch zu ihm, das er es erst einmal mit dem alten Netzteil ausprobieren sollte, bevor er sich ein Neues zulegt.



Kollege, das steht im Start-Post, dass er sein NT erst seit April hat!

Außerdem ist das kein Schwachsinn!

Sein NT würde für FurMark & Prime (zusammen) in Vebindung mit einer 480/580 etwas knapp werden.

Aber für Spiele reicht es völlig!
Ob Metro, Crysis oder ein anderes Game.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Kollege, das steht im Start-Post, dass er sein NT erst seit April hat!
> 
> Sein NT würde für FurMark & Prime (zusammen) in Vebindung mit einer 480/580  nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Aber für Spiele reicht es völlig!


 
Ja was anderes habe ich doch auch niemals behauptet. Und was für Spiele? 
Zock mal Games wie Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033 oder  Crysis 2 mit 8x msaa auf max.in Full HD. 
Was glaubst du wie schnell dir die Kiste abschmiert. 
Und mit übertakten ist dann auch Essig!


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was anderes habe ich doch auch niemals behauptet. Und was für Spiele?
> Zock mal Games wie Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033 oder  Crysis 2 mit 8x msaa auf max.in Full HD.
> Was glaubst du wie schnell dir die Kiste abschmiert.
> Und mit übertakten ist dann auch Essig!



Bitte hör auf mit diesen falschen Behauptungen!

Für Games reicht das NT völlig!
Ob Crysis, Metro etc..

Aber ich hör jetzt auf mit dir zu Diskutieren..

Sonst krieg ich noch richtige Anfälle..


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Bitte hör auf mit diesen falschen Behauptungen!
> 
> Für Games reicht das NT völlig!
> Ob Crysis, Metro etc..
> ...



Diskutiere ja nicht. Du hast deine Meinung und ich meine. 
Hab´s zwar nur mal so, mehrmals in der Praxis ausprobiert gehabt, aber naja. 
Bleib meinetwegen bei deiner Meinung.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Für Games reicht das NT völlig!
> Ob Crysis, Metro etc..



Aufpassen hat vollkommen recht! 
Das NT reicht dicke.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2011)

Muss ich mich auch mal einschalten  

@DerTypderbehauptetdasdasNTzuschwachist: Das Netzteil reicht! Wenn es win gutes Marken NT ist dann kannste eigentlich immer unter die min. Leistung des Herstellers gehen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Juli 2011)

Aber das ist es ja eben nicht.  
Mein Gott, denkt ihr nur weil da BeQuiet drauf steht, ist es gleich für High-End Grafikkarten geeignet???
Es gibt verschieden Ausfertigungen bzw. Serien der Netzteile!

Außerdem habe ich niemals behauptet das es nicht für die GTX 460 bzw der GTX 560 Ti langen würde, aber für die GTX 480 bzw GTX 580 würde es an manchen stellen schon ziemlich knapp werden!
Nichts anderes habe ich ausgesagt. 

Haben wir´s jetzt. Ja? Guuuuuut. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Muss ich mich auch mal einschalten
> 
> @DerTypderbehauptetdasdasNTzuschwachist: Das Netzteil reicht! Wenn es win gutes Marken NT ist dann kannste eigentlich immer unter die min. Leistung des Herstellers gehen



Ja, unter der Minimum Leistung der Watt Angabe, aber doch nicht unter der Ampere Spannungsleistung!!! 
Mir ist auch klar, dass man mit nem ordentlichen 450 Watt Netzteil ne GTX 480 bzw. GTX 580 befeuern kann, aber dafür muss natürlich auch die Spannungsleistung langen.


----------



## Aufpassen (29. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist es ja eben nicht.
> Mein Gott, denkt ihr nur weil da BeQuiet drauf steht, ist es gleich für High-End Grafikkarten geeignet???
> Es gibt verschieden Ausfertigungen bzw. Serien der Netzteile!
> 
> ...



Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu begreifen.

Die 42 Ampere sind genauso wie die 600W die vom Hersteller empfohlenen Angaben.
Jedem sollte aber klar sein, dass die Karte auch mit einem 450W Marken-NT & 35 Ampere auskommt.

Und zum Beweis:

Ich besitze ein Straight Power E7 500W, das besitzt auch nur 36A auf der 12V maximal, also gerade mal 1A mehr als das Pure Power E7 530W.
Und ich hatte dort schon eine 480 AMP, 470 Twin Frozr II & eine 580 Lightning drauf & alles hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Und diese Karten verlangen laut Herstellerangaben deutlich mehr als mein NT bietet.
Und trotzdem lief alles einwandfrei, weil die 42 Ampere, ebenso wie die 600W, nur die empfohlenen Angaben sind!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu begreifen.
> 
> Die 42 Ampere sind genauso wie die 600W die vom Hersteller empfohlenen Angaben.
> Jedem sollte aber klar sein, dass die Karte auch mit einem 450W Marken-NT & 35 Ampere auskommt.
> ...




Ähh nur mal so nebenbei...dein Netzteil hat *4x* 12 v Leitungen mit jeweils 18 Ampere! Das heißt deins hat viel mehr Reserven!!! Aber eeeeeeeeegal.    

http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=17&ProductID=36&websiteLang=de#

Seine Serie hat aber nur *2x* 12 v Leitungen!!! Damit wäre dein ach so toller Beweiß wohl futsch.
Und da wären wir wieder beim leidigen Thema mit den verschiedenen Serien. Aber ist ja BeQuiet, nee. 
Muss ja dann hinhauen. Gelle?   

Aber so diese Spiele spielen mit 35 Ampere bei einer GTX 580 die man noch zusammen mit der CPU übertakten will, dazu mehrere Festplatten bzw Laufwerke besitzt, mehrere lüfter angeschlossen hat und dann alles auf extrem zockt. 
Da wird das System irgendwann abschmieren. Ist einfach so. 
Andere hier im Forum und ich selbst haben´s oft genug erlebt, nur weil sie gerade am Netzteil sparen wollten. 

Du weißt doch gar nicht wie viel Spannung bereits von der 12 V Leitung für andere Hardware Komponenten drauf geht. Ist doch klar, das die Hersteller dort ein bissel mehr dann angeben.
Na kauf du mal weiter deine billig Netzteile, wenn du meinst das sei das Richtige. Aber hier zu behaupten die gelistete Spannung wäre dabei nicht zu beachten, ist absoluter Blödsinn. 

Egal, aber lassen wir das. Merke schon wir kommen nicht mehr auf einen Nenner. 
You go this way and I go the other Way.


----------



## hellifax (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Also am Netzteil sind ja die Farblichen Stecker...nur weiss ich jetzt nicht was woran gehört
Bei meinem alten Be Quit ist das einfacher gemacht.
Ich weiss wirklich nicht was alles in den farbigen Anschlüssen dran kommt.

Sry aber ich habe da keine Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem, aber das steht doch auch alles wunderbar in deiner Beschreibung bzw. im Datenblatt. 

Der rote und der grüne Anschluss ist für die Stromversorgung deiner Grafikkarte. Wobei du nur einen von beiden benutzen musst. Da deine Karte nur zwei 6 pol Stecker braucht und ein solcher Stecker bereits bei dir enthalten ist. (1 Stromkabel mit 2 enden die jeweils 6 Pole haben.) 

Der Gelbe Anschluss ist einmal für die Stromversorgung des Mainboards. Falls dein Board nur einen 4 Pol Anschluss hat, brauchst du das Kabel schon mal nicht.
Und die restlichen Schwarzen Anschlüsse sind einmal für die Festplatten bzw Laufwerke. Da nimmst du einfach so viele, wie du auch brauchst. 

Kannst da kaum was falsch machen.


----------



## hellifax (29. Juli 2011)

jo super danke dir,
morgen kommt endlich das Netzteil an.
Dann noch die die GF einbauen..und los gehts..

Noch was allgemeines:Sollte man von einer 1 Tb Festplatte eine oder mehere Partitionen erstellen?
Für Games Programme usw?
Wenn es vom Vorteil ist...mit welchem Programm kann man das easy aufteilen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich würde zumindest 2 machen. Eine für das System und die Andere für deine Daten. Musst du dann entscheiden ob du noch mehr erstellen willst.

Partitionen erstellst du easy direkt mit Windows.


----------



## hellifax (29. Juli 2011)

alles klar


----------



## hellifax (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wenn ich die Werte mit anderen Scores vergleiche,siehe Anhang
mit der selben Karte..bin ich mit meinem Ergebniss zufrieden


----------



## hellifax (30. Juli 2011)

so hier nochwas


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Juli 2011)

und wie siehts in games aus?


----------



## hellifax (4. August 2011)

So hallo da melde ich mich mal wieder!

Also Spiele laufen aufjedenfall besser als vorher...gerade bei Crysis ist eine besserung warnehmbar.
Zwar gibt es ab und an mal fps hopps aber es läuft.
Also man kann sagen das es besser geworden ist.

Ich weiss nicht ob es ein problem darstellt oder nicht,
an der gtx von Asus sind ja 2 Lüfter dran.
Einer der beiden dreht sich langsamer(leicht eirig)als der andere und ist auch hörbarer,hörbar aber nicht laut
Ich weiss leider nicht ob das für später irgendwelche folgen haben kann.Die Spiele laufen,keine Systemabstürze oder sonst irgendwas.
Vieleicht wäre es eine Lösung wenn man die Lüfter steuern kann..geht das?
Ich weiss auch nicht ob das jetzt noch als normal eingestuft werden kann.
Hoffe da kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## hellifax (4. August 2011)

Was ist den bei der Evga hier der unterschied?

http://www.amazon.de/EVGA-GeForce-G...64XU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312500892&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/EVGA-GeForce-G...A9OO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1312500892&sr=8-3


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. August 2011)

Die 1. Karte ist eine ganz normale GTX 560 Ti und die 2. Karte ist eine übertaktete Version mit neuem Lüfter, der auch deutlich leiser zur Gange geht. Preis finde ich aber etwas teuer. Paar Euro mehr und man hat schon eine GTX 570. 

Hm, wäre mal nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn du ein bissel mal mit "fraps" oder "MSI Afterburner" nachgemessen hast. 
Wieviel fps du denn so durchschnittlich machst. Aber wenn du meinst das alles "ok" läuft, dann wirds wohl laufen. 

Die Lüfter kannst du mit "MSI Afterburner" regeln. Im idle kannst du die ruhig auf 30% laufen lassen. In Games musst du mal ausprobieren, wie warm die Karte dann wird und demnach die Lüfter dann regeln. Denke für Games sollten max. 50% ausreichen. Kannst ja Profile erstellen. Machst dann eins für Windoof und eins für deine Games und schon hast du deine Ruhe. 

Oder du fixierst selbst drehzahlpunkte im tool. Du hast also ein von dir angepasstes lüfterprofil, zb dass bei 40°C (sprich idle-temperatur) die drehzahl bei zb 20% liegt, bei 60°C sagen wir bei 40% und so weiter. leg zur sicherheit einen weiteren Punkt bei 90°C und 100% an - da kommst du zwar nie dran, aber für den fall der fälle hast du dann bei kritischer temperatur die volle Kühlleistung.

Natürlich musst du dann das Tool immer mit laufen lassen, damit es auch so bleibt.
Temperatur, Drehzahl usw wird alles in dem Tool angezeigt. 

Falls du hierzu  Fragen hast, gibt es genug msi afterburner guides. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/83378-sammelthread-msi-afterburner.html


----------



## hellifax (5. August 2011)

Hallo.
Nun was mich etwas stutzig macht ist das der linke Lüfter der Karte rrrrrrrrrrrr Geräusche macht,
Der Rechte läuft flüsterleise.ich weiss jetzt aber auch nicht ob das bei ASus und der Karte normal ist,
Ansonsten würde ich die heute wieder zurückschicken.desweiteren bin ich am überlegen ob Evga oder die von Msi.
Habe gehört das die Bezeichnung OC bei Karten als abgespeckte Version dient...ist das wahr?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. August 2011)

ähhhhh??? 
OC steht für *O*ver*C*locking. Also eine übertaktete Version und damit schneller als ne normale Version.

Das mit deinem Lüfter klingt schon komisch, normalerweise laufen Beide gleich schnell. 
Ansonsten holst du die von EVGA, falls es weiterhin Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## hellifax (5. August 2011)

Nunja von der Msi gibt es mehrere Erfahrungsberichte.....leider gibt es bei der evga noch nicht viel,
Wo ich auf anhieb sagen kann das man sich auf evga verlassen kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. August 2011)

die msi ist auch sehr gut. So war das nicht gemeint.


----------



## hellifax (6. August 2011)

So einmal hier der furemark der neuen msi gtx 560 ti.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann man beim Msi Afterburner irgendwo einstellen,
das er Mir die Temps in Spielen anzeigt?


----------



## hellifax (6. August 2011)

Edit:The Witcher Enhanced Edtion ruckelt hin und her also unspielbar...so lief das Game mit meiner gtx 460 auch.
Dachte das sich das gelegt hat aber pustekuchen....woran kann das liegen?
Ist die Steam Version!


Gpu Ussage hatte ich auch paar mal schon bis  auf 99% wieso?

Woran liegt das?


----------



## hellifax (7. August 2011)

hellifax schrieb:


> Edit:The Witcher Enhanced Edtion ruckelt hin und her also unspielbar...so lief das Game mit meiner gtx 460 auch.
> Dachte das sich das gelegt hat aber pustekuchen....woran kann das liegen?
> Ist die Steam Version!


 

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist..im Normalbetrieb wird die Karte 39-40 Grad Warm..was ich schon komisch finde.
Unter Last kaum unter 70 Grad.Gpu Ussage hatte ich auch paar mal schon auf 99% wieso?Was kann man da machen?Fehlerhafter Treiber?Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal nen Bildchen wie es momentan im *idl Betreib aussieht.*


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

Hol dir einfach das Tool GPU-Z das lässt du einfach im Hintergrund mit laufen und dort wird alles mit protokolliert, Temperatur, GPU Auslastung, Speicherverbrauch usw. 

Im idle ca. 40 Grad ist total in Ordnung und in Games mit etwas über 70 Grad ist das noch total im grünen Bereich.
Auch die GPU Auslastung von 99% ist in Games ganz normal. Wenn du nicht willst, das die volle Pulle auffährt und du locker die 60 fps schaffst, schalte vsynch hinzu. 

Mit The Witcher Enhanced Edtion brauchst du dich nicht wundern die neuen Grafikkarten haben fast ausschließlich alle damit nen Problem.
Musst mal schauen ob´s dafür angepasste Profile im Netz gibt bzw. du bestimmte Einstellungen im Treiber vornehmen musst. Aber bist da nicht allein. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## hellifax (1. September 2011)

Hallo da bin ich mal wieder....

Habe ein problem und zwar folgendes:Seit 2 Tagen ist mir aufgefallen  zb bei dem Spiel Boarderlands es ruckelt so vor sich hin,
dann teste ich mir Furemark die Grafikkarte und komme auf nur 20 Fps...wenn ich nun den Treiber neu installiere komme ich wieder auf mein 28 Fps
Das passiert mir immer nachdem ich bis jetzt Borderlands gezockt habe.Mir ist auch aufgefallen das ein Leicht hörbares heulen der Grafikkarte aufzunehmen..die Lüfter sind sauber.Wenn sie auf 50-70 Grad kommt merkt man das.
Werde mal weitere Spiele antesten...aber es ist schon eigenartig...vieleicht weiss einer Rat....


Editie Karte kommt nie über 75 Grad.

Hier mal ein Bildchen vom Msi Afterburner..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellifax (2. September 2011)

Unter Last heulen die Lüfter deutlich hörbar auf und erzeugen einen störenden Lärmpegel..den ich vorher nicht hatte.Wie gesagt die Temps bleiben im normalen bereich.
Ist die jetzt auch Defekt!!??


----------



## Boffboff (6. September 2011)

die freeze probleme hatte ich damals mit ner 9200se, lag an der vert sync, dass er auf 60 fps wollte. sonst hab ich das problem nochned gesehen. ist irgendwer auf die idee gekommen dass dein mainboard vll defekt ist ?? oO 

ich hatte einen echt geilen fall von mainboard defekt den ich erst nach 2-3 tagen gemerkt hab:
ich habe beim einbau die abstandsschrauben vergessen, sodass das mainboard am gehäuse auflag. das hatte zufolge, dass meine pci slots nicht alle richtig funktioniert haben und mein onboard lan komplett versagt hat.

soweit ich weiß entstehen freezes oder lags weil irgendeine komponente warten muss, aufgrund von verarbeitungsproblemen.


----------



## AchtBit (6. September 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Mach halt etwas CPU OC
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html
> 
> Für Crysis + Witcher reicht die Graka nicht das muss man etwas runterschrauben.
> ...



muhahaha....

die Community hat die optimale Basis Einstellung passend zur entsprechenden Grafikhardware ermittelt. Ich nehm an deine Karte bewegt sich hier. 

GeForce-GTX-560,570,580,Radeon-5870,6870,6950,6970-Recommended:

Texture Speicher Bu. : sehr klein
Mesh Distanz: minimal
Bloom: deaktiviert
Tiefenschärfe Video: deaktiviert

Insbesondere die ersten beiden Werte sind ausschlaggebend(im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen gesetzten Optionen) und so wie du sie eingestellt hast(Texture B. gross und Mesh Dis. Normal)ist witcher 2 völlig unspielbar. 

1. der Wert bezeichnet den Anteil vom VideoRam der für Texturen verwendet werden soll. Bei deiner Einstellung reservierst du 1000 MB vom Grafik Ram für Texturcaching. Also bleiben noch 24MB Vram übrig um die Frames zu Buffern. Ein Gewaltakt der Arbeitspeicher und Vram zu konstantem swapping zwingt. Reagiert Witcher2 eigentlich überhaupt noch wenn ein neuer Bereich geladen wird? 

2. das bestimmt auf HW Ebene, primär den Speicherbedarf eines einzelnen Frames, je tiefer der Detailbereich desto mehr Vram frisst ein Frame. Zusammen mit Option 1 nicht wirklich eine gute Wahl. 2 GB Vram sind mit der Kombie schon gut bedient

So, jetzt ist nur die Frage, was verstehst du eigentlich unter 'läuft recht gut' ?


----------



## hellifax (6. September 2011)

Nabend.
Kann es sein das meine 560 gtx ti einen weg hat?
Furemark ruckelt und kommt nur auf 20-23 Fps.
Treiber mehrere probiert..nichts hilft.
Aber in Spielen hatte ich bis jetzt kein problem gehabt(Just Cause 2 und Medal of Honor)
Könnte es denoch ein Defekt sein?


----------

